

Ask HN: What is C++ for you? - jblecanard

Hello guys<p>I will soon give a talk about C++ and C++11 particularly, and I would like to focus on what most people/geeks/developers think of C++11, whatever it is true or not. I am not looking for long arguments about proving who has the truth. I want you personal feeling about C++. Dont mix up your though too much to look trustworthy, just tell it as it is, if you would be so kind. If you dont know enough about C++ to have an opinion, just state it (that is valuable for me).<p>What the word "C++" brings into you mind ?
Do you think it is hard to learn ?
Do you think it is good for avanced users and too hard for others ?
Do you think it is too low level and should be avoided in a modern code base ?
Do you think it is a choice language for modern software ?
Do you think it have nothing to do with the internet world and is or will be overwhelmed by "web" languages ?
Do you think it is a crippled C extension ?
Do you think it is old and should only be used for its initial purposes ?
Do you think it is boring to be a C++ developer ?
Do you think it is inelegant compared to "beautiful" and strongly expressive languages ?
Do you think learning C++ is valuable for a software developer ?
Do you think it has a poor community ?<p>Those questions are oriented and I do not expect anybody to answer each of them. I just wrote them down to help you figure out your opinion.<p>Thank you very much for any feedback.
======
lacero
I hear it's hard to learn but very powerful when mastered. It looks like its
used extensively in embedded systems and high performance computing domains
such as in the financial markets. I would learn it but it seems like java is
the more marketable standard language.

------
mooism2
A maze of twisty features, all different. It doesn't seem designed so much as
thrown together based on what seemed a good idea at the time (a criticism that
is certainly not unique to C++).

------
venomsnake
War of attrition in a quagmire. So far C++ wins.

